# NVidia problems? Try downgrading out of driver 370+[INVALID]

## STrRedWolf

EDIT: Turns out my issue is with Firefox 50, not with NVidia.  Ignore all of this.

I've ran into an issue with the 370 and 375 drivers, where HTML5 video in Firefox 50 repeats like a badly clipped GIF file, only the first few seconds.

Yes, I'm running on a NVidia Geforce GTX 960, the kernel is 4.8.11, and the 367 driver series doesn't exibit this problem.  If you're experiencing similar issues, I'd mask the 370+ series and downgrade to 376.57-r1.

I've already kicked this upstream https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/978796/geforce-drivers/html5-video-repeats-like-a-gif-under-370-drivers/

----------

